# paslode cordless frame nailer problem



## ken hopper (Aug 7, 2008)

My cordless nailer took a mad fit for five minutes or so when the fan kicked in and shut off randomly and then stopped. The next time I came to use it there was nothing, not a gasp.
The green lcd was flashing so the battery was ok, when I depressed the tip with a full rack of nails in place there wasn't a beep out of the fan or motor, nothing. Any ideas please.


----------



## TTR (Aug 12, 2005)

Did you check the connector that plugs into the fan to make sure it is not lose or broken? Other common problems I've encountered, sometimes the contacts on the gun that make contact with the battery need to be bent out slightly to make contact. Or the firing pin was stuck out and needs to be pushed back in.


----------



## andy builds (Mar 12, 2008)

try buying the paslode degreaser/cleaner and clean the whole gun, you'd be surprised as to what makes those charmers decide not to fire, great for quick stuff but they have a mind of their own sometimes...:shutup:


----------



## Hofmann (Jul 6, 2008)

Maybe just me but I pulled my gun apart once and never will again.I spent about two hours on it, took all the wrong screws out, used a whole can of degreaser and it still didn't work plus I kept scratching the barrel with the fan trying to put it back together which they reckon is a no no. It's probably the bent contacts, especially if you are using aftermarket batteries but the crazy fan is a bit of a worry. Take it to someone who knows what they are doing and save yourself some grief.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

any chance the nails are not seated all the way down which would 'fool' the gun into thinking the magazine is empty?


----------



## VTNorm (May 21, 2006)

Similar sounding situation with my framer; recharged battery, good fuel cell, nails seated, recently cleaned....nothing, not a sound when trying to fire.

Ended-up needing a new circuit board (a small one inside, near the trigger). Took 3 weeks and $80 for the repair but it works fine now.

-Norm


----------



## ryanh (May 30, 2008)

I'm having the same problem, was nailing down my joists and my paslode died. Light will not even come on and no signs of life from the gun. Put battery in charger and green light and red light sometimes flicker for a few seconds then it goes back to solid green which i assume means by battery is maxed charged still. I'll check the battery contacts i never thought of that


----------

